# SU-27 Crash in Poland



## tomahawk6 (31 Aug 2009)

A Belarus AF SU-27 crashed 30 Aug at the Radom airshow. Both aircrew were killed.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1aA0bD6gCw&feature=related

Slides of crash site.One of the aircrew was unofficially reported to be the deputy commander of the Belarus AF. A civilian stated the aircraft engibes were silent as it was going in.

http://wiadomosci.onet.pl/131249,21,0,0,1,pokaz.html

Video of the crash site.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBQuNkujJIE


----------

